# Tundra Gas Milage - Small V8



## dhmc03 (Dec 24, 2009)

Any owners out there please post your REAL mpg for the small V8. I'm looking and would appreciate the inside scoop (sticker says 15 city / 20 hwy). THANKS!


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a 2005 crew cab 4wd with small V8. I have 1 size bigger tire than factory and get 14-15 mixed but mostly Hwy. Don't know how much they have changed in 6 years tho


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I have an 08 Tundra 4x4 with the 5.7 v8 18+ hwy 14 in town hwy mileage starts to suffer above 75 mph 13-14 mpg pulling boat 10-11 mpg pulling 30' travel trailer. I don't think the gas mileage advantage is worth the power loss trade off with the small v8. Driving empty the small v8 will get a little better mileage, but it might get worse when towing. I really like the power from the 5.7


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I believe there is a 1 mpg suspected mileage difference between the smaller one and the 5.7.... But whatever you do, if you are going to buy the smaller V8, dont test drive the 5.7.... haha

Fishtexx, I haven't broken 18 on either of my 5.7s... but I am running the crewmax, not sure what you have.

Stock on both trucks I was getting 15-16 regularly, 17 if I babied it and kept them at about 65mph on a long highway trip.

With leveling kit and 35s, I get 13-14 for the most part.... 15 on long highway trips. Towing a 22ft Shoalwater.... 8-9mpg.

Everyone that I have ever talked to that has the small V-8 regrets their decision (not because its a bad engine, just because the 5.7 is that much more powerful)... But, if you arent pulling or need a BUNCH of get up and go, the small V-8 will by all means be just fine.

They have a ton of discussions on this at www.tundrasolutions.com


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

I have the 4.7 and the CPU says I average 14.5. Mostly in town (city) miles. 07' Crew Cab just turned 50K. 

I will tell you this though. I regret everyday I didn't drive off the lot in the 5.7. 

Everyday.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

I believe there is a new 4.6liter v8 on the 2011, with more horsepower and better fuel mileage than the old 4.7l. I test drove the 4.6l and it had way more get up and go than the old 4.7l!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

5.7l here - I drive a real mix of hwy and city - if I can keep it below 75 when Im on the hwy, I get 15mpg. 

I also have the biggest 18" tires you can get without a lift.

If you do any towing - get the 5.7 with a tow package - trust me....


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

I would def buy the 5.7 if I was in the market for a new truck. Just cant justify buying a new one when my 2005 is payed for and only have 55k miles. Never a single issue. You will pay a little more for a Toyota but it is def worth it in the long run, quality automobiles.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow...that is horrible gas mileage for a truck. 

2010 GMC Z71 - 17/18 in town...20/21 on hwy


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

That milage is good for a truck running 35" tires, but i dont expect a truck to get great gas milage with 381 hp. Best milage I ever got out of a truck was a ford with the 4.6 V8..18mpg hwy.


----------



## manuel9622 (Apr 4, 2006)

*gas mileage*

2007 Dbl cab 4.7l regular bed, 104,000 miles. I get 14.3 mixed city/highway. Pulling the boat at 65 mph i get 8-10 mph.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

GM and Dodge have cylinder deactivation that gets them 20MPG on 5 liter V8's, Ford has Ecoboost. Toyota and Nissan don't have squat and their mileage ratings show that. Toyota has some great technology on their smaller motors like variable valve timing and intake runner lengths that change for torque vs HP. I don't know why they don't apply some of that know how to their truck motors.


----------

